# computer not reading my cd drives



## transcriptionist (May 27, 2001)

My computer isn't reading anything I put into my cd drives. This is a recent problem. When I used to put in a disk, it would automatically run but now when I try to search files and folders, neither of these drives show up.

What should I do???


----------



## dannan14 (Nov 5, 2008)

i am currently having the same problem with my HP DVD Writer 1070d. About 2 weeks ago it stopped showing up on my list of drives. i am running Vista Basic 64-bit. My drive may simply be bad as it has always (machine was built in August) made occasional high pitched noises, but the tray still opens and closes and the led will come on when inserting a disk. 

Device manager says the drivers cannot be found. Updating them says they are fine. grrrrrrrrr

i uninstalled the drive and rebooted. Vista told me that the driver did not load correctly and i should contact the manufacturer. Well, the HP site is where i went first when i saw that the driver was the apparent problem. Not only can you not download a driver for this drive on that site, but you have to jump through many hoops just to finally figure out that the site is worthless. No disk came with the drive. i built the machine myself and it was definitely working for 2 months before this problem began.

Autoplay does not work and as i said before i cant see the drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

this may help...


----------



## dannan14 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you very much it did in fact solve my problem. Hopefully the OP will find his solution there as well.


----------

